# Electric scooter



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are these any good.

cabby

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YAMAHA-EC...579?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4d1812cedb


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*e scooter*

dunno about that model but when i was in benidorm last week a lot of people were using the mac 1 e scooter half the price and fits in the small garage in my camper and goes like s&^%t off a shovel)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Spend Twice the Money, get interest free credit and something with a proper warranty and backup.

http://uk.smart.com/uk/en/index/offers/smart-ebike-offer.html

Trev


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Do a Google search and read some of the comments.
It gets a bit of a slating because of the short range and slow speed.

Max range 15miles, max speed 28mph, so it won't even keep up with traffic in town. What happens when you get to a hill?

The idea is attractive to use for occasional sightseeing or shopping but it needs hook up to charge overnight, no good if you are on a aire.

We are thinking of getting a scooter when our new M/H arrives and the thought of electric seemed a good idea at first but I think it is back to petrol.

Richard.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you for the link Trev, but do not wish to spend that much, plus even on that page I could not find full details about the bike, I need a pedal free machine.

cabby


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

This is a very good independent website that might help

http://www.atob.org.uk/electric-motorbikes-scooters/yamaha-ec-03-on-sale-early-2012/

Wobb


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

A 7 hour charge to do 15 miles. Doesnt sound good to me. I would have thought an ebike a better bet. Something with pedals. If your battery goes flat with the scooter 10 miles from the van your stuffed, at least with an ebike you can pedal it.

1.4KW power? First hill you come to its going to stop!


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

What is it? Used or new. Advert says both. :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No barryd, I cannot pedal it, that is why I need a pedal free one.

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Before anyone gets all excited.........

Because this device does not have any pedals it cannot be classed as an "Electrically Assisted Pedal Cycle" By definition it is, in law, a motor cycle. Yes I know that sounds mad but remember I am talking about the LEGAL definition here. 

As such it requires EVERYTHING that a "normal" motorcycle requires, such as.

Insurance
Road Tax
An MOT 
Lights
Horn
TYPE APPROVAL !!

AND the rider requires

A driving licence for that class of vehicle, 
a helmet, 
L plates if appropriate
A Certificate of Basic Training etc etc.

So if you are contem,plating using such a thing in the UK you need to be aware of the pitfalls !!

Andy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Cabby

A couple of years ago in France we saw a pair of Dutch Spartamet bikes fitted with a small petrol engine. 

Absolutely brilliant, but no doubt you would have lots of legal obligations in the UK before you would be allowed to ride one - plus I bet you would have to wear a motorbike helmet.

I'm guessing there, so it might be worth pursuing to see if you can find anything similar. Even the best electric bikes have limited range when used on throttle only, and it sounds as if you would be stuffed if the battery went flat and left you stranded.

Dave


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

http://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/e...months-old-battery-and-new-charger/1005184549

My mate wife has one of these and she isn't able to peddle she's also quite a large lady. It's very fast and powerful with a twist grip throttle. The very early ones had a battery problem, so our friends had to buy another battery, check it out on the Atob.org.uk. The new battery's are ok though and the above seems a very good price..

Sorry just notice its long since gone, but new ones are still on sale.

Wobby.


----------

